# Psychologists and OHIP in Ontario



## pip (May 29, 2005)

From what I understand, OHIP does not cover psychologists exactly, only psychiatrists with a referral from a family doctor.

My intentions are to become a practising psychologist, dealing mainly with teenagers aged 15 to 18, who have been abused as children. Mainly those who left home at a young age. Generally speaking, not the kind of person who could afford the recommended fees, and I doubt I would personally be able to afford to provide therapy for free.

I suppose I am asking if I have wrong information (the OHIP office was somewhat unclear when I called), or if there is a way around it if it is true.

I live in Toronto, and would most likely end up opening an office in a lower-income area.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 29, 2005)

I'm not sure what your question is... OHIP does not cover the fees of private psychologists or social workers, etc. 

If you want to offer your services to people who can't afford it, you have two choices: If you can build up your practice to a sufficient point where you can pay the bills with paying clients, you can offer services to a certain number of clients for free (_pro bono_), which is what I do.

Alternatively, you can work for an organization such as the Youth Services Bureau which has funding to provide those services to needy youth for free.


----------



## pip (May 29, 2005)

yes, that was what i was asking...and actually thinking of doing.

is there such a thing as a non-private psychologist?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 29, 2005)

Yes. Psychologists work for various government departments and institutions and organizations, including police, hospitals, psychiatric hospitals, prisons, young offender group homes, the CAS, school boards, and other publicly funded organizations.


----------

